# So long Rufus... Wait for me at the Bridge



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh, he was simply stunningly beautiful. His eyes- so full of intelligence and love. I'm terribly sorry for your loss. 

I am glad you found us, though so sad for your loss.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sending many hugs and prayers your way during this difficult time. Rufus was such a handsome boy.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

It sounds like your Rufus was one great dog. He was beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, he was beautiful.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful boy... I am so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Rufus was a beautiful boy and I can tell how much he was loved. His spirit will always be in your heart. I think you'll find much friendship, support and, I hope, comfort here from many who have walked in your shoes.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Rufus.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Rufus he is pain free now


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Good bye Rufus. Look for Maxine at the bridge. She has not been there long either. 

So sorry this is why you found us here a GRF hope you visit with us and share stories and pictures. We are here to help.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a sweet, beautiful, expressive face. I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Rufus.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Rufus. I know how much you miss him.....I too lost a beloved Golden.....


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss..your Rufus was a handsome boy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rufus was a beautiful boy!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. He was a beauty.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss .. your love for Rufus is so very appearent in your post. I am sure Rufus knows.

He was stunning!
Run softly at the bridge sweet Rufus


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

Rufus was adorable. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
Aloha Rufus


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so so sorry for your loss. 
It sounds like he left you with some great memories.
What gifts these sweet souls give us.

Play hard at the bridge sweet Rufus.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. No words can heal your pain but I hope good memories bring joy to your heart.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was a handsome boy. Run hard Rufus.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very sorry for the loss of your Rufus. Very nice tribute to him and what a beautiful handsome boy.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Ahh, I'm so sorry for your loss of Rufus. What a gentle, sweet guy he looked like. That kind face. I'm sorry


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that you found us because of the loss of Rufus. He looks like an intelligent boy with lots of love and goofiness. We know of your pain because we have been there and hope you will stick around and share him with us. 
Rufus when you see Beau and Ben tell them I miss them. Run Free Sweet Boy, you are loved and missed greatly.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My sympathies to you, so long sweet boy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I read the text and I was OK ... then I scrolled to his gorgeous face and the tears streamed. So very sorry for you loss. I hope you don't wait long to find a golden puppy to help mend that hole in your heart. Speaking only from my own experience there in nothing like a bouncing golden puppy to give you the lift you need right now.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome, just wish it could have been under happier circumstances. Rufus was a very handsome boy and obviously much loved, and am so sorry for your loss.

Run free from pain now and sleep softly Rufus


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. He was such a handsome boy...hugs to you as you.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, Rufus was a beautiful boy and you can see the love in his eyes that he had for you. As someone who just recently lost my sweet boy I know very well the pain you are feeling. I know Rusty was there to greet Rufus and show him around as he crossed over the bridge. Play hard and run free sweet Rufus!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

My condolences. No, you can't replace them. But you can find a new friend for the future. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

God speed Rufus ..... you sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rufus*

I am so sorry about Rufus.
You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge-he KNOWS you love him!!


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

What a good looking boy. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is and all the emotions involved. Godspeed to you and your family. 

RIP Rufus.

_"Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole."_ (Roger Caras)


----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss, Rufus was a beauty, RIP


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

So deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful boy he was. I am so sorry. I know you do not believe it, but the pain will lessen over time, but Rufus will live in your heart and your memory forever.


----------



## pfranczyk (Nov 4, 2009)

I wanted to thank all of you here for your kinds words and helping my family and I memorialize our boy.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry for you loss. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pfranczyk*

Pfranczyk

I am so very sorry about Rufus-what a beautiful boy. You will see him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Rufus...he was beautiful..full of love


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

So sorry for your loss! Rufus was beautiful......


----------

